# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Caricaturista

## mago alcala

Necesito un caricaturista, por la zona norte, que le interese trabajar en una boda en el mes de septiembre, en Logroño (La Rioja). Por supuesto que está hay Idígoras (no me olvido), me pondré en contacto con él para ver si le interesa viajar hasta aquí para un día.

Si sois tan amables me podíais ayudar dando algún nombre.

----------


## Medina

En Cantabria hay uno, se llama Rubén. Puedes enviarle email a pottyplusultra@hotmail.com o si prefieres llamarle al 605438793. Saludos.

----------

